# Trooper James Sauter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*James Sauter*

Illinois State Police, Illinois

End of Watch: Thursday, March 28, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 28
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* 6095

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/28/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Sauter was killed when an semi-trailer truck struck his cruiser on Interstate 294 south of Willow Road shortly after 11:00 p.m. Trooper Sauter was stopped in the left shoulder of the south-bound lanes when the semi rear-ended his cruiser, causing both vehicles to burst into flames. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Trooper Sauter was a 5-year veteran of the Illinois State Police and is survived by his wife and family.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Hiram Grau
Illinois State Police
801 S 7th Street
P.O. Box 19461
Springfield, IL 62794

Phone: (217) 782-6637

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21766-trooper-james-sauter#ixzz2Owis7Fhg


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Sauter


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper Sauter #6095


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

RIP 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

RIP Tpr. Sauter


----------

